# Walking Sticks



## PAINE (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi. 

My family and I are starting to get into mild hiking and trail walking. I have three kids (10,7, and 7) who want walking sticks and I'd like to get one for my wife and I as well. I don't want to spend a lot and am looking for something economical but useful on those occasions when we might be in rougher terrain. What can you suggest?


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2003)

I think these are more for show than anything else:

http://www.kywalkingstick.com/

Have you considered trekking poles?


----------



## PAINE (Aug 28, 2003)

Greg:

I agree, and am looking at trekking poles as well. But they are small kids and I'm looking for something that they can have fun with so that they can enjoy the walk/hike and look at other things besides dead branches. If you know what I mean.


----------



## mtnman2003 (Aug 28, 2003)

I totally enjoy a walking stick to the new fangled trekkin poles. I use what was a small oak tree, that was as straight as possible. Then I take the bark of, sand it down then varnish it. My current stick is the third one I have had in over 28 years of hiking. Go natural! Not man made in some factory that is polluting our enviorment.


----------



## PAINE (Aug 29, 2003)

*Go Natural*

Thanks for the feedback and for your advice. very much appreciated


----------



## voodoochile13 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would agree with go natural. Go into the woods and find a nice stick. I use Sassafrass if spelling is correct. The vines like to climb on it and after years the tree has twists. I then carve them differently. Collect walking stick placks to where I have been. It is more of a memory stick. If I had a pic I would post. Maybe by this weekend I can put a pic up. It is also a conversation peace. People always ask me where I bought it. I look and laugh. Some have even offered me money. Better than buying a peace of aluminum.


----------



## PAINE (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks, I bought 5 wooden walking sticks


----------

